# MY2017 TT rumors?



## Balthazar B (Jan 20, 2014)

Besides the TT RS (which is not really a rumor, but more a set of questions about when it will be available, etc.), are there any TT rumors for MY2017? 

For instance, could we see some of the elements of the updated S3 (HP/torque bump, 7-speed S-tronic, etc.) coming to the TT? Support for Android Auto and Carplay? New interior/exterior colors? 

I suppose there's a good chance the more expensive and restrictive Audi Connect options may be coming to the TT, which would be bad news.

Any other ideas/news/rumors?


----------



## Submerge (Sep 7, 2002)

Sorry to hijack your thread, but I was wondering the same thing...I was also wondering..do any Audi models use carplay? or is that kept on the VW side of things?


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

I think the new Q7 and A4 have carplay. 

I would like to know if we are going to get sline options for the tt. My tt is currently being built and i am going to kick myself for not waiting if the sline options are available for 2017.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*No chance of engine changes for 2017MY*



Balthazar B said:


> Besides the TT RS (which is not really a rumor, but more a set of questions about when it will be available, etc.), are there any TT rumors for MY2017?
> 
> For instance, could we see some of the elements of the updated S3 (HP/torque bump, 7-speed S-tronic, etc.) coming to the TT? Support for Android Auto and Carplay? New interior/exterior colors?
> 
> ...


I can virtually guaranty that there will be no engine improvements. The S3 engine is in the TTS and none of that is going to filter down to the base TT. Engine improvements in the history of the TT have occurred later in the model life cycle, the 3.2 engine for the Mk 1 and the 2011 engine improvements in the Mk 2. Any significant changes in the base engine would erode sales of the TTS.

Based on past history of the evolution of the Mk 2 TT (check the FAQ in the Mk 2 board), items that are options in one MY tend to become standard equipment in later MYs, so that might happen in 2017. I would also expect an S-line option in 2017 since it is already offered in Canada. Also likely is 1 or 2 new paint colors but based on Audi USA paint choices in the past, the new "colors" will probably be more shades of black/gray/white - boring. I would not expect any change in the interior colors although hopefully the Admiral Blue option will be made available to roadsters that have blue paint.


----------



## Balthazar B (Jan 20, 2014)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> I can virtually guaranty that there will be no engine improvements. The S3 engine is in the TTS and none of that is going to filter down to the base TT. Engine improvements in the history of the TT have occurred later in the model life cycle, the 3.2 engine for the Mk 1 and the 2011 engine improvements in the Mk 2. Any significant changes in the base engine would erode sales of the TTS.
> 
> Based on past history of the evolution of the Mk 2 TT (check the FAQ in the Mk 2 board), items that are options in one MY tend to become standard equipment in later MYs, so that might happen in 2017. I would also expect an S-line option in 2017 since it is already offered in Canada. Also likely is 1 or 2 new paint colors but based on Audi USA paint choices in the past, the new "colors" will probably be more shades of black/gray/white - boring. I would not expect any change in the interior colors although hopefully the Admiral Blue option will be made available to roadsters that have blue paint.


I'd be happy to see red leather, and I suppose the Grand Sport -- er, S-line -- would be an attractive option. OTOH, Audi's nutso moves with Audi Connect that we're seeing on the early 2017 model car/SUV line would kind of outweigh the ultimately empty visual-only enhancements.

And so far as options becoming standard, is there really anything besides the Technology Package and the B&O system?

Jeez, I'm already beginning to thibk we'll have to wait for Gen 4 -- assuming there is one -- for significant improvement.


----------



## Submerge (Sep 7, 2002)

Balthazar B said:


> I'd be happy to see red leather, and I suppose the Grand Sport -- er, S-line -- would be an attractive option. OTOH, Audi's nutso moves with Audi Connect that we're seeing on the early 2017 model car/SUV line would kind of outweigh the ultimately empty visual-only enhancements.
> 
> And so far as options becoming standard, is there really anything besides the Technology Package and the B&O system?
> 
> Jeez, I'm already beginning to thibk we'll have to wait for Gen 4 -- assuming there is one -- for significant improvement.


I hear you Balthazar! The $52K (TTS) starting price is defintely attractive to me...but just adding 2 options pushes it close to the $60K mark...


----------



## illbillTS (Apr 11, 2006)

Submerge said:


> I hear you Balthazar! The $52K (TTS) starting price is defintely attractive to me...but just adding 2 options pushes it close to the $60K mark...


What country are you in? On the USA build tool for the TTS I added every single option including a more expensive paint and maxed out at $58.5k


----------



## Doveboat (Sep 9, 2009)

illbillTS said:


> What country are you in? On the USA build tool for the TTS I added every single option including a more expensive paint and maxed out at $58.5k


$59,600 with Red Calipers 

Ed


----------



## Submerge (Sep 7, 2002)

illbillTS said:


> What country are you in? On the USA build tool for the TTS I added every single option including a more expensive paint and maxed out at $58.5k


Sorry, I exagerated a bit. I added Tech and B&O and it came to $56K+...and here in LA, I don't know why, but all the TTS on the dealer lots seem to be the same price across the board (in LA) at $59K+ with just those two options...so I don't know where they're coming up with this number...At first I thought maybe its a ADM, but it seems odd that its the exact same price everywhere. Maybe it includes destination charge?


----------



## Balthazar B (Jan 20, 2014)

Submerge said:


> Sorry, I exagerated a bit. I added Tech and B&O and it came to $56K+...and here in LA, I don't know why, but all the TTS on the dealer lots seem to be the same price across the board (in LA) at $59K+ with just those two options...so I don't know where they're coming up with this number...At first I thought maybe its a ADM, but it seems odd that its the exact same price everywhere. Maybe it includes destination charge?


The window sticker should break it all down, but if you're just looking at the total price, my hunch is that it's MSRP, and includes destination/documents, and perhaps some worthless add-on like "paint treatment". And nearly all of them will be optioned the same way, i.e., everything thrown in (both because the margins are better, and it's what most customers will want/accept). 

It'll be interesting to see what happens with the 2017 models, with a number of forces at work:

The Euro is a lot weaker against the dollar than a year ago, when pricing for the 2016 models was being computed.
For a lot of customers, VAG and its products have been tainted with DieselGate, and sales are suffering.
R&D as well as management focus had to be adversely affected by DieselGate, and new MY models may suffer thereby.
There are some reports that after the overall pop in car sales over the last year or two, they're tailing off dramatically, and new cars may be VERY slow to move over the next year or two. If the world slides into recession, it'll be more like bloated inventories and glacial sales. And there will be a crapload of lease end used cars showing up for sale.
And yet VAG may feel the need to raise prices to try and make up for falling profits. Could be a disaster.
For me, everything will depend on whether they import the car I want with the right cost/value ratio (in the case of Audi, it would be a TTS or TTRS roadster with the right set of options, at a competitive price point). Or if there's a better alternative that's more aggressively/realistically priced, I'm sure that will draw my attention instead.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Hope you are right but*



Balthazar B said:


> For me, everything will depend on whether they import the car I want with the right cost/value ratio (in the case of Audi, it would be a TTS or TTRS roadster with the right set of options, at a competitive price point). Or if there's a better alternative that's more aggressively/realistically priced, I'm sure that will draw my attention instead.


everything I have heard says a TTS or TTRS roadster in the US will never happen. I'm also hoping that there will be no price increase in 2017 because Audi USA has increased prices about $5K since 2014, far too much IMO.

Sales of the Mk 3 in the US have been a mixed bag. Discarding the first month of sales which was inflated by pre-orders, the first six months of TT and TTS sales were only about 20% over the last years of full production of the Mk 2. Certainly disappointing for a new version roll-out. I discount MY 2015 due to limited production. However, comparing the first 3 months of CY 2013 and 2014 versus CY 2016 shows month to month sales increases of about 50% which is encouraging. Inventory in the US in January and February was well over a 60 day supply but March sales were 300,the largest sales since the first month of pre-orders. According to cars.com, which does not list all of the TTs in inventory, there are over 450 TT and TTs on lots.


----------



## Balthazar B (Jan 20, 2014)

*I hope you're wrong but...*



Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> everything I have heard says a TTS or TTRS roadster in the US will never happen. I'm also hoping that there will be no price increase in 2017 because Audi USA has increased prices about $5K since 2014, far too much IMO.
> 
> Sales of the Mk 3 in the US have been a mixed bag. Discarding the first month of sales which was inflated by pre-orders, the first six months of TT and TTS sales were only about 20% over the last years of full production of the Mk 2. Certainly disappointing for a new version roll-out. I discount MY 2015 due to limited production. However, comparing the first 3 months of CY 2013 and 2014 versus CY 2016 shows month to month sales increases of about 50% which is encouraging. Inventory in the US in January and February was well over a 60 day supply but March sales were 300,the largest sales since the first month of pre-orders. According to cars.com, which does not list all of the TTs in inventory, there are over 450 TT and TTs on lots.


...I'm afraid you're probably right. Some of VAG's US decisions are deeply disappointing, but in the end, it only hurts them. Based on what I've seen about the Z5, it could be that BMW will be more directly challenging the TT/TTS/TTRS models within a year or two (if they shave the weight, modernize the interior in terms of design and tech, etc.). Heck, maybe Mazda will even release an RX Vision roadster. And we're so on the cusp of high-performance electric and hybrid vehicles, it's only a matter of time -- maybe a shorter time than you'd think -- before we see mid-$50K roadsters with advanced power plants. I hope VAG can keep up and stay competitive.

From the 'Ring crash reports of the past couple of days, it could be Audi still has a few kinks to work out in the 2017 TT RS...


----------



## Balthazar B (Jan 20, 2014)

*2017 TT/TTS Order Guide*

The Audi Order Guide for the 2017 TT and TTS is now available. There are really only two obvious changes from 2016.

1. This has been added to the Technology Package: "Audi smartphone interface (Apple CarPlay / Android Auto)"

2. There is a Black Optic package:

*Black Optic package*

19" Audi Sport 5-double-spoke wheels, matte titanium finish
245/35 summer tires* 
High-gloss black exterior mirrors*
High-gloss black exterior package

Depending on how they execute the CarPlay/Android Auto implementation, that could be a nice addition (or godawful at worst).

I had been hoping they'd add an Express Red leather option to the TT coupe and roadster, but no dice.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Balthazar B said:


> The Audi Order Guide for the 2017 TT and TTS is now available. There are really only two obvious changes from 2016.
> 
> 1. This has been added to the Technology Package: "Audi smartphone interface (Apple CarPlay / Android Auto)"


If that's true, they better have a software update to apply Carplay to 2016s as well or I'm not going to be happy.


----------



## Balthazar B (Jan 20, 2014)

caj1 said:


> If that's true, they better have a software update to apply Carplay to 2016s as well or I'm not going to be happy.


I strongly feel you're not going to be happy.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Balthazar B said:


> I strongly feel you're not going to be happy.


Unless they slap on another display somewhere (like the A4) to support Carplay I don't see any reason why the virtual cockpit software couldn't be upgraded to add the functionality, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Indeed and I would pay for such an upgrade.



caj1 said:


> Unless they slap on another display somewhere (like the A4) to support Carplay I don't see any reason why the virtual cockpit software couldn't be upgraded to add the functionality, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## Balthazar B (Jan 20, 2014)

One other detail I found pertaining to the British build -- and not unlikely to be included in the NA builds -- is that Audi will add Qi charging to the phone cubby. Certainly makes sense as part of their effort to enhance phone-car integration.


----------



## Balthazar B (Jan 20, 2014)

Pricing just announced for MY2017 Audis:

https://www.audiusa.com/newsroom/ne...announces-pricing-for-updated-2017-model-year


----------



## Balthazar B (Jan 20, 2014)

*2017 models showing up onine*

This is from Audi North Scottsdale's site:

http://www.audinorthscottsdale.com/new/Audi/2017-Audi-TT-phoenix-f1ffb3360a0e0a6b184e12628d16c4e9.htm


----------

